# Comedy night with kapil highest trp rating



## soyab0007 (Sep 1, 2013)

**img18.imageshack.us/img18/8734/4sco.jpg


COMEDY NIGHT WITH KAPIL HIGHEST TRP RATING ON INDIAN TELVISION COMEDY SHOW






BEST 2013 COMEDY SHOW ON COLORS-COMEDY NIGHT WITH KAPIL(HIGH TRP)

:runaround:  :runaround:  :runaround:






Comedy Nights With Kapil (TRP Chart)




Week Date TVT(TRP) GUESTS Calendar Week 


1 22-23 June 6749 Dharmendra and Vidya Balan,Emraan Hashmi 25 


2 29-30 June 5500 Ranveer Singh,Sonakshi Sinha and Sunil Shetty,Johnny Lever 26


3 06-07 July 6430 SRK , Deepika , Rohit Shetty 27 


4 13-14 July 5122 Prabhu Deva,Girish Kumar &amp;Nawazuddin Siddiqui,Huma Qureshi 28


5 20-21 July 5348 Arjun Rampal,Irrfan Khan &amp; Tusshar Kapoor,Ravi Kishan 29


6 27-28 July 6352 Kirron Kher &amp; Tina Dutta,Avika Gor 30 


7 03-04 July 6059 Shah Rukh Khan , Rohit Shetty &amp; Mika Singh 31 


8 10-11 Aug 6841 Akshay Kumar, Imran Khan , Sonakshi Sinha &amp; Anu Malik 32 


9 17-18 Aug 6847 Riteish , Aftab , Vivek &amp; Ranjeet, Nikitin Dheer , Prem Chopra 33


10 24-25 Aug 6988 Ajay , Prakash Jha &amp; Smita Bansal, Usha Nadkarni , Renuka Israni 34









Biggest Comedy show (TRP wise) on Indian television. King of Comedy [MENTION=8035]kapil[/MENTION]SharmaK9 making his debut as Producer.


At Present As we Know very Well Comedy Night With Kapil Got Huge TRP &amp; 


We heard rumours that the actor-comedian is all set to be a part of the controversial show on Colors.


Comedy nights with Kapil on colours is gaining vast quality as is additionally evident from the show’s soaring TRPs. 


It’s the best rated non fiction show on the tube presently. 


Kapil Sharma, the person of the hour, says “It extremely sounds like a dream. 


Sab jaise mazaaq mazaaq mein holmium gaya. 






Reality shows on TV from recent search


Rank Shows Channel TRPs 


1 Comedy Nights With Kapil Colors 3.4 


2 Tarak mehta ulta chasma 3.3


3 DID Super Moms Zee TV 3.1 


4 Jhalak Dikhla Ja Colors 1.9 


5 India's Dancing Superstar Star Plus


Indian Idol Junior Sony 1.8 


6 Comedy Circus Sony 1.1 


7 Waah Waah Kya Baat Hai Sab TV 0.8 


8 Connected Hum Tum Zee TV 0.7






All the members of the team have place in such honest effort.


While all the channels square measure turning out with their comedy shows, 


is Kapil getting to set a benchmark and


since he has been the primary one to return up together with his show can the others 


like Sunil Pal be compared to him? Watch this house and that we bring additional news from the globe of humour


*img24.imageshack.us/img24/5574/b58n.jpg


SOME FUNNY PICTURE FORM SHOW COMEDY NIGHT WITH KAPIL




FUN WITH SRK


*img577.imageshack.us/img577/2221/og04.jpg


*img560.imageshack.us/img560/6971/ohou.jpg


*img823.imageshack.us/img823/3944/3gxc.jpg


FUN WITH DAAD


*img546.imageshack.us/img546/5755/ceqn.jpg
*img13.imageshack.us/img13/186/ngb1.jpg
*img11.imageshack.us/img11/8573/ipvu.jpg




FUNNY MOVEMENT AJAY


*img11.imageshack.us/img11/8097/1hre.jpg
*img208.imageshack.us/img208/5199/wqzo.jpg


AKSHAY IMRAN
*img513.imageshack.us/img513/324/wqb9.jpg


KAPIL WITH SUNIL :runaround:


*img35.imageshack.us/img35/4722/gcue.jpg
*img198.imageshack.us/img198/7808/o09y.jpg
*img197.imageshack.us/img197/4254/8iao.jpg




FUN WITH OTHER CELB :bananadevil:


*imageshack.us/a/img153/7316/5qs7.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img41/5233/0lnc.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img153/7513/cvmp.jpg






I m not just a stand-up comedian anymore and MY Show family entertaining drama : Kapil Sharma:runaround:


*img845.imageshack.us/img845/5136/m1fr.jpg*


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 1, 2013)

I dont understand Hindi wholly.what am i supposed to feel?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 1, 2013)

This is what TDF has come to now ?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 1, 2013)

I find these shows cheap..


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 1, 2013)

my farts are more funnier than this dick*head.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 1, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> my farts are more funnier than this dick*head.



But he smells worse. 



RCuber said:


> I find these shows cheap..



Cheap humour, double entendres and a front row full of celebrity idiots.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 1, 2013)

Judging by the current replies,lets start bashing the O.P,everyone,pls..


----------



## soyab0007 (Sep 1, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Judging by the current replies,lets start bashing the O.P,everyone,pls..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 2, 2013)

people watch this cr@p??


----------



## abhidev (Sep 2, 2013)

It's funny at times


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 2, 2013)

abhidev said:


> It's funny at times



No wonder it got highest TRP rating...!!!


----------



## abhidev (Sep 2, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> No wonder it got highest TRP rating...!!!



Hahhahaa...yeaa maybe


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh C'mon, lets bash some random Indian comedy show!Its  to bash anything that is "Indian" on TDF 
And Worship Russel Peters!


----------



## abhidev (Sep 2, 2013)

Well Russell Peters se yaad aaya...Russell peter will be performing in India next month


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2013)

its fresh & new..but for how long don't know


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 2, 2013)

Report the OP 


Spoiler



Because this thread seems to be an Advert for this comedy show


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 2, 2013)

soyab0007 said:


>



dont take it seriously buddy
Your colour choices for the O.P made it look like a circus show ad to me


----------



## Desmond (Sep 2, 2013)

I find Hindi comedy shows rather Un-funny since I discovered Russel Peters.

Stopped watching Laughter champions and I doubt this one will be any good.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 2, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Well Russell Peters se yaad aaya...Russell peter will be performing in India next month



What, really? 

When? Where?

I bet it will be a sold out show.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 2, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What, really?
> 
> When? Where?
> 
> I bet it will be a sold out show.



Oh Yea... ticket bookings are opening tomorrow if I am not wrong.... Don't know about other cities but it's gonna be on 27th Oct in Mumbai


----------



## amjath (Sep 2, 2013)

Reading the comments it looks like there is a better show than kapil's. Can someone share some? What about comedy circus


----------



## amjath (Sep 2, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> No wonder it got highest TRP rating...!!!



Only reason is celebs coming to the show for promotion


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 2, 2013)

amjath said:


> Reading the comments it looks like there is a better show than kapil's. Can someone share some? What about *comedy circus*



Please.Don't take the name of that B$ in TDF


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 2, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Oh Yea... ticket bookings are opening tomorrow if I am not wrong.... Don't know about other cities but it's gonna be on 27th Oct in Mumbai



lets hope there are no controversies/interruptions by some political parties. :/

From Personal Experience : 
A.R rahman was supposed to perform in my city. The show started a bit late due to inefficient traffic management, but it eventually took off. Unfortunately, He was informed mid-way during the show that he won't be allowed to perform after 10 pm as they were given orders that usage of loudspeakers on stage after 10 pm was banned. He was pretty upset with that. Imagine the numerous Fans's reactions who spent 5000-10000 rs to get front rows seat just for 1.5 -2 hrs performance. :/

Recently, Honey singh was also schedued to perform here, but Various political parties staged protests to disallow him.
Reason : apparently, Few years back, he had sung some songs which did not respect women. There's still a case going on regarding this case :/


----------



## amjath (Sep 2, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Please.Don't take the name of that B$ in TDF



Any other suggestions


----------



## Desmond (Sep 2, 2013)

Well, he will be performing in the belly of the beast, so can't say what will happen.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 3, 2013)

Damn...the tickets are effing expensive...
6.5/3.5/2.5k


----------



## lakeport (Sep 3, 2013)

ever heard of formatting..


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 3, 2013)

82 users watching this thread


----------



## snap (Sep 3, 2013)

well we could give them a message like "hey guests don't watch this show"


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 3, 2013)

snap said:


> well we could give them a message like "hey guests don't watch this show"



hehe..no wonder it has high trp rating.I cant believe people would fall for this sh*t


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 5, 2013)

amjath said:


> Reading the comments it looks like there is a better show than kapil's. Can someone share some? What about comedy circus



Try Sarabhai v Sarabhai . Its no longer aired but you could watch it online. IMHO its better than most sitcoms (Both Hindi & English)


----------



## abhidev (Sep 5, 2013)

Shriman Shrimati was funny too


----------



## snap (Sep 6, 2013)

the great indian laughter challenge was also pretty good, the one were shekhar suman was one of the judges


----------



## Desmond (Sep 6, 2013)

snap said:


> the great indian laughter challenge was also pretty good, the one were shekhar suman was one of the judges



The Great Indian Laughter Challenge was good in the beginning when the concept was new. But in the later seasons, it started getting monotonous and cliched. The comics did no attempt to improve their technique and everyone just relied on jokes. I am glad that it is over.



mohityadavx said:


> Try Sarabhai v Sarabhai . Its no longer aired but you could watch it online. IMHO its better than most sitcoms (Both Hindi & English)



Agreed. It was a more mature and well produced sitcoms out there.

BTW, on average, everything on TV is bullshit these days. I haven't watched TV in over 8 months, except the occasional news that I watch during lunchtime at work.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 6, 2013)

mohityadavx said:


> Try Sarabhai v Sarabhai . Its no longer aired but you could watch it online. IMHO its better than most sitcoms (Both Hindi & English)



+1 to this. i even want to buy the DVDs if they released it ever.


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Sep 6, 2013)

Comedy nights with Kapil is pretty funny.

I like his interactions with the audience more than the nutcases in his family!


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 6, 2013)

Good old jaspal bhatti days!

Good old jaspal bhatti days!


----------



## abhidev (Sep 6, 2013)

Wannabe_a_techie said:


> Comedy nights with Kapil is pretty funny.
> 
> I like his interactions with the audience more than the nutcases in his family!



I agree...


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 6, 2013)

abhidev said:


> I agree...



+ 1 to this as the spontaneous responses that Kapil manages is outstanding.. He is the best person on silver screen as on today who is so spontaneous and with some dignity while being humorous. Is there anyone here who is bashing him/his show can point out a single instance where his jokes or actions were indecent and not for a family audience?


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Sep 6, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Good old jaspal bhatti days!
> 
> Good old jaspal bhatti days!



That was  pure gold... also bomkesh bakshi, office office and the Nasreddin serial(wise man like birbal with Raghuvir Yadav in lead). Those days were awesome


----------



## abhidev (Sep 6, 2013)

And Pankaj Kapoor's Kalicharan...Mungerilal


----------



## vikrant333 (Sep 7, 2013)

only show on tv worth watching


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 7, 2013)

Some of the jokes may need a bit of Punjabi culture knowledge and his dialogue delivery is super fast. Reminds me of Movers and Shekhar's or was it Shaker's?
Overall an excellent show.


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Sep 7, 2013)

Kapil is also fun as host on the dancing show, Jhalak Dikhla Ja.

Only reason I watch sometimes. Kapil's jokes and Madhuri Dixit's graceful beauty.


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 10, 2013)

i've been hearing a lot of positive feedback for this show..time to check it out...I hope there's no vulgar/dirty/double meaning jokes..:O


----------



## RCuber (Sep 10, 2013)

Unsubbing from this thread


----------



## abhidev (Sep 10, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> i've been hearing a lot of positive feedback for this show..time to check it out...I hope there's no vulgar/dirty/double meaning jokes..:O



No there are no vulgar jokes at least till now like Comedy Circus....


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 10, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> i've been hearing a lot of positive feedback for this show..time to check it out...I hope there's no vulgar/dirty/double meaning jokes..:O



Nope nope nope, none  things at all

Kapil is a really genius man, he cooks up a situation on the spot and doesn't need to resort to cheap tactics like other performers on shows elsewhere who rely purely on some gimmicks to make you laugh. There is no forced laughter like the pre-recorded people laughing in the background nor there is a forced attempt to make faces like you do to make a 5 year old laugh....none of that.

Kapil's tactics lies in spontaneity.

No scripting.
No forced laughter.
No fake audience.
None of that crap. Just some killer common sense and sharp wit.

I don't usually watch comedy shows nowadays but some of the best that I've grown up watching include Sarabhai vs Sarabhai but one of favourites still remain the classic Pankaj Kapur series,


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 10, 2013)

+ 1.. cant agree more to that.. 

He is truely a gentleman and its his spontaniety that amuses the masses. As far as negativity goes, its common wherever and whenever someone succeeds in what they are doing best


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2013)

I like 'Yes Boss' and Sarabhai vs Sarabhai 

Kapil owns the show as K9 productions the '9' is the no of owners in it


----------



## ujjwal007 (Sep 10, 2013)

this show is fantastic worth watching 
best way to get rid of stress


----------

